# Trick or Treat 2009 DONE bring on 2010



## anjpro (Sep 20, 2009)

Trick or Treat was Thursday night here. This was our 1st year using Light-o-Rama. 40 Channels, 2300 lights. We had huge crowds for the full 2 hours plus I ran the show for an hour after wards.

I took the day off work and started the final prop set up at 12:00 noon. All the lights were hung and working and tested last weekend.

My to do list was short. Mow the lawn, hang back drop, hook up FCG and motors, wire speakers out side, set up all the small props (candles, battery run lights ,fog machines, ect…..).

Around 3:00 P.M. it all started to go bad. I hung my new Witch FCG and it was too heavy for the rotisserie motor. We tore her apart trying to lighten it up but the motor keep slipping. Put her back together and only ran the arms off the motor.
Times ticking away

I take my family room speakers hook them up and one speaker sounds like crap. Double check all my wiring, start messing around with the receiver and I loose all sound. The receiver died. Go down stairs grab the family room stereo hook that up. Got sound again, still 1 speaker sounds like junk, take cover off one woofer cone is smashed in ( kids have no idea how it happened). So I take my living room speakers hook them up. Now we are rocking.

5:30 P.M. ½ hour to go I just remembered I never bought the last connecters I needed for my fog machine piping, grabbed a roll of duct tape and started wrapping..

5:50 P.M. wife is lighting all the candles , I’m dumping in the ice in the fog chiller and the first kids are walking up to the door.

6:00 to 8:00 P.M. Trick or Treat
8:00 till 9:45 family and friends show up, take pictures some video.

9:45 till 10:30 tear down all the stuff we set up that day.

10:50 P.M. bed time I’m fryed.

I cant wait till next year.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Great job! It's a good feeling to have it all done.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awsome job now start new projects yeah!!!!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Congrats Mike. Sounds like you had lots of fun after all that hard work! Happy Halloween to you and yours!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

How do all these communities change the night of TOTing? I never heard of anything like that! Sort of wierd. You guys live in the good old USA, right?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

great job


----------

